# igualdad de género en la lengua española



## laura1110

buenos días foreros!
hace tiempo que estoy pensando en la cuestión de la igualdad de género en español y quería saber vuestras opiniones. 
ha habido muchos que postulan que el uso de 'los' como plural inclusive es sexista, pues por definición el plural de 'el' (masculino) es exclusivo. es decir, que no acepta lo femenino en su consideración. por lo tanto, esta filosofía consideraría que 'los obreros' tal y como está excluye a 'las obreras' potenciales de la oración. 

me gustaría saber si los nativohablantes (o no nativohablantes, vamos) tenéis alguna opinión en cuanto a esta filosofía, o si habéis pensado en una solución para resolver el supuesto problema. de momento parece que hay oraciones como ésta: 'estimados/as trabajadores/trabajadoras', lo cual suena un poco tosco (a mis oídos por lo menos). 

os agradezco vuestras opiniones!


----------



## diegodbs

laura1110 said:
			
		

> buenos días foreros!
> hace tiempo que estoy pensando en la cuestión de la igualdad de género en español y quería saber vuestras opiniones.
> ha habido muchos que postulan que el uso de 'los' como plural inclusive es sexista, pues por definición el plural de 'el' (masculino) es exclusivo. es decir, que no acepta lo femenino en su consideración. por lo tanto, esta filosofía consideraría que 'los obreros' tal y como está excluye a 'las obreras' potenciales de la oración.
> 
> me gustaría saber si los nativohablantes (o no nativohablantes, vamos) tenéis alguna opinión en cuanto a esta filosofía, o si habéis pensado en una solución para resolver el supuesto problema. de momento parece que hay oraciones como ésta: 'estimados/as trabajadores/trabajadoras', lo cual suena un poco tosco (a mis oídos por lo menos).
> 
> os agradezco vuestras opiniones!


En mi opinión, el sexo de las personas y el género gramatical no se deben confundir.
Gramaticalmente sólo se usa "el" para referirse a personas/animales de sexo masculino o para cosas (por convención o por tradición del género en latín).
El plural "los" incluye a todos.
La frase que citas, además de tosca, me parece ridícula.
No creo que nadie pueda leer esa frase: "estimados estimadas trabajadores trabajadoras".
Sé que los ejemplos en que hay palabras que acaban en -a para referirse a los dos géneros son más escasos, pero me parecería igualmente ridículo que alguien dijera "soy periodisto, soy artisto, soy un pediatro".
Lo sexista no es el lenguaje, son sexistas las actitudes que alguien puede tener con repecto a la mujer. No seré menos o más sexista porque diga empleados/as, sino por mi actitud real ante mis empleados, sean hombres o mujeres.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Diegodbs said:
			
		

> Lo sexista no es el lenguaje, son sexistas las actitudes que alguien puede tener con repecto a la mujer. No seré menos o más sexista porque diga empleados/as, sino por mi actitud real ante mis empleados, sean hombres o mujeres.


 
Siempre me dejas con la boca abierta  Como hemos dicho en otro thread, hay toda una teoría al respecto (el discurso de a/o) pero creo que la has dejado sin refutaciones ja ja ja


----------



## laura1110

siempre se podria argumentar que la lengua influye la percepcion de sus hablantes (no participo en esta idea necesariamente, solo estoy jugando al devils advocate). y debo aclarar que no estoy hablando del genero de sustantivos como la flor vs el elefante, etc, solo me refiero al genero relacionado a las personas. cuando estudie en salamanca, oi la frase 'estimados/estimadas estudiantes' frecuentemente y cosas semejantes.

la pregunta es si al decir 'los psiquiatras' los hablantes de una lengua piensan automaticamente en un grupo de hombres o en un grupo de hombres y mujeres, o si se dice 'los cocineros' si se piensa mas en un grupo de mas mujeres que hombres... seria interesante ponerlo a prueba...


----------



## lazarus1907

¡Bien dicho, Diego!  

No se debe confunde la gramática con la actitud en la vida:

Uno puede decir "jineta" para referirse a una mujer, y tratarla de una manera sexista.

El lenguaje no es sexista. La gente lo es.

Y en inglés, si un hombre quiere estudiar *midwifery*, sería un *midhusband*?  ¿Por qué no cambiar la palabra midwifery a *midspousery*? Ridículo.

Decir "estimados señores y señoras" se puede entender como de buena educación, aunque no es ni incorrecto ni ofensivo el no hacerlo. Crear nombres de profesiones para mujeres, pase (siempre y cuando no suenen ridículos), pero qué hacemos con el "los" referido a un colectivo? ¿Crear otro artículo neutro?


----------



## diegodbs

laura1110 said:
			
		

> siempre se podria argumentar que la lengua influye la percepcion de sus hablantes (no participo en esta idea necesariamente, solo estoy jugando al devils advocate). y debo aclarar que no estoy hablando del genero de sustantivos como la flor vs el elefante, etc, solo me refiero al genero relacionado a las personas. cuando estudie en salamanca, oi la frase 'estimados/estimadas estudiantes' frecuentemente y cosas semejantes.
> 
> la pregunta es si al decir 'los psiquiatras' los hablantes de una lengua piensan automaticamente en un grupo de hombres o en un grupo de hombres y mujeres, o si se dice 'los cocineros' si se piensa mas en un grupo de mas mujeres que hombres... seria interesante ponerlo a prueba...


Creo que es una pregunta con trampa  .
Probablemente pensemos más en hombres que en mujeres, pero sólo porque tradicionalmente no había mujeres que se dedicaran a la psiquiatría.
Yo podría hacer la misma pregunta. ¿En quién piensa una persona de habla inglesa cuando oye la palabra "psychiatrist"?


----------



## lazarus1907

> Yo podría hacer la misma pregunta. ¿En quién piensa una persona de habla inglesa cuando oye la palabra "psychiatrist"?


¿Y qué tal *midwife*? De este nombre podría asumirse que sólo mujeres tienen el derecho a trabajar como tal. ¿Sexismo?


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Lazaruz1907 said:
			
		

> Crear nombres de profesiones para mujeres, pase (siempre y cuando no suenen ridículos)


En México los títulos universitarios se hacen desde hace unos años con 
Licenciada en... maestra en... doctora en ...
Pero aún no he sabido de "médicas" je je je


----------



## SADACA

laura1110 said:
			
		

> ...si habéis pensado en una solución para resolver el supuesto problema. de momento parece que hay oraciones como ésta: 'estimados/as trabajadores/trabajadoras', lo cual suena un poco tosco (a mis oídos por lo menos).
> 
> os agradezco vuestras opiniones!


 
El peor experimento en este sentido lo pueden ver en "La Constitución de la República Bolivariana de Venezuela" 

El texto casi se duplica solo por la increible estupidez de querer eliminar la supuesta discriminación entre hombres y mujeres, resulta una verdadera tortura leer sus artículos con las "aclaratorias. mujeres/hombres, diputados/diputadas, niños/niñas, ciudadanos/ciudadanas, ancianos/ancianas. BLA BLA BLA / BLO BLO BLO
No creo que debamos hacer un problema de lo que nunca lo ha sido y que no representa ninguna disminución o desprecio por el género femenino en general y mucho menos por la mujer


----------



## Ilmo

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Decir "estimados señores y señoras" se puede entender como de buena educación, aunque no es ni incorrecto ni ofensivo el no hacerlo. Crear nombres de profesiones para mujeres, pase (siempre y cuando no suenen ridículos), pero qué hacemos con el "los" referido a un colectivo? ¿Crear otro artículo neutro?


 
En Finlandia, solemos decir (por buena educación) siempre "estimadas señoras y señores".
¿Es incorrecto, pues el adjetivo es entonces en forma femenina?


----------



## lazarus1907

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> Pero aún no he sabido de "médicas" je je je


En España se usa a veces , aunque a mí me sigue sonando raro.



> médico, ca.
> 2. m. y f. Persona legalmente autorizada para profesar y ejercer la medicina.
> MORF. U. t. la forma en m. para designar el f. *Julia *es *médico*.
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


----------



## lazarus1907

Ilmo said:
			
		

> En Finlandia, solemos decir (por buena educación) siempre "estimadas señoras y señores".
> ¿Es incorrecto, pues el adjetivo es entonces en forma femenina?


Gramaticalmente, sí, es incorrecto.


> Quiere esto decir que cuando el uso lingüístico ha decidido la *indistinción* de los dos géneros, lo que se emplea en la expresión es el significante propio del masculino. Así, en los padres, los reyes, los hombres se significa la fusión de ambos géneros (esto es, el padre y la madre, el rey y la reina, los hombres y las mujeres)
> Real Academia Española - GRAMÁTICA DE LA LENGUA ESPAÑOLA


----------



## laura1110

hola! para contestar la pregunta si los nativohablantes de ingles pensamos mas en un hombre que en una mujer al oir la palabra 'psychiatrist', yo adivino que si, por razones culturales, las mismas que en el mundo hispanohablante. lo interesante seria hacer un estudio comparando las respuestas de una lengua 'neutral' (digamos, que no tiene genero gramatical, ni para los objetos ni las personas ni nada) como el ingles con una que tiene genero como el espanol o el frances y comparar los resultados. 

yo tuve un profesor que me enseno aleman que me juro que tenia un concepto del sol como algo femenino y la luna masculina, como la palabra es die Sonne y der Mond en aleman, y yo le respondi que yo tenia el concepto del sol como masculino y la luna femenina, pero sospecho que lo tenia asi concebido ANTES de estudiar el espanol (aunque llevo tiempito con esta lengua, asi que no se a ciencia cierta) por influencia de la mitologia griega, helios, etc, pero quien sabe? 

para mi sigue siendo un punto de interes, pero estoy de acuerdo con la mayoria de vosotros: gastar tinta y aliento diciendo estimados/as xxos y xxas siempre me ha parecido ridiculo.


----------



## Ilmo

Gracias, Lazarus, ¡entendido!
Asi que la próxima vez diré:
"Estimados señoras y señores..."
Espero que la gramática no niega el orden que aprendí ya en niñez: "Primeramente las damas - incluso al hielo quebradizo."


----------



## gato2

Hola,

Aunque creo que todo esto si que tiene un origen sexista, ya que hubo un tiempo en que era anormal un hombre "azafato" o una mujer ingeniero no creo que hoy en dia tenga mayor importancia y querer llevar la correccion politica hasta el extremo de tener que estar todo el rato diciendo "niñas y niños", "mujeres y hombres" etc, etc es ridiculo ademas de pesado.

hasta luego


----------



## diegodbs

¿Cómo habria que decir "los seres humanos" para ser politícamente correcto? ¿De verdad es ofensivo decir "los seres humanos"?
Lei una vez un libro sobre antropología en el que el autor explicaba que para no ofender, utilizaba el término "los humanes". Menos mal que no llevó su teoría hasta el absurdo y no escribió "les humanes".
Si con "los humanes" pretendía no ofender aproximadamente a la mitad de la población, consiguió ofender a la totalidad, porque nadie sabe quiénes son "los seres humanes" ni en qué planeta habitan.


----------



## Fernando

Le verdad, no sé qué decires (a vosotros/vosotras). Desde luego/a, no/na en el planete Tierre. 

En fin, lo progenitor B (1) Naturalece pondrá a/o cada/o uno/a en su sitie (de él o de ella).

(1) Lo gobierno/a español/a ha/o aprobado/a un/a norma/o en lo que se aprueba/o que en lugar de los/las obsoletes "padre" y "madre" se empleen "progenitor A" y "progenitor B" para/o determinades documentos/as oficiales.


----------



## Jellby

¿No debería ser "progenitor/a A" y "progenitor/a B"? Es más, ¿por qué restringirlo a 29 progenitores/as? ¿por qué no "progenitor/a 1, 2, 3..."? ¿habrá que poner "1.º/ª"?


----------



## Fernando

A/O mí (él o ella) ya/o lo/a de poner un orden (A/B ó/á 1/2) me parece un sexismo/a inadmisible. Habría/o que utilizar algo/a más/mós ecuánime.

Yo/a utilizaría "persona/o significativamente relacionada/o" y luego/a asignar les letras/letros de forma/o aleatoria/o.

Por ejemple: ¿Tú (él o ella), a/o quién quieres más/mós, a/o tu (él o ella) PSR q minúscula/o o/a tu (él o ella) PSR T mayúscula/o? 

Respueste del niñe: "Les quiero/a a/o les 235.418 (o dieciocha) igual".


----------



## SpiceMan

En Argentina, "ella es médica" es muy común . Nunca me imaginé que no era así en los demás lados...

Ella es química / antropóloga / abogada / doctora / médica / licenciada / escribana / bióloga / ingeniera / arquitecta / agrimensora / diseñadora gráfica / radióloga / profesora / matemática / veterinaria / farmacóloga / odontóloga / psicóloga / filósofa / socióloga / historiadora / semióloga / paleontóloga / viróloga... no se me ocurren más profesiones jaja.

Además de médica, ¿Algún otro les suena raro?


----------



## Fernando

Ninguno. Solamente médica. Si acaso "escribana".


----------



## Angel Rubio

Mi hermana estudió mucho su carrera de Derecho porque quería ser licenciado. Entonces cambió el gobierno, los socialistas llegaron al poder y comenzaron una campaña por la "igualdad en el lenguaje". Cuando mi hermana terminó los estudios, ya no podía ser licenciado en Derecho sino licenciada en Derecho y se llevó tal disgusto que nunca ejerció como abogada, porque ella quería ser abogado.

O quizás fue por otra razón.

Siempre que se habla de sexismo en el lenguaje, me acuerdo de la alcalde de Córdoba, que siempre que hace un discurso dice "los compañeros y las compañeras, los trabajadores y las trabajadoras y los cordobeses y las cordobesas". Curiosamente, caigo ahora en la cuenta, de que siempre pone a los varones por delante de las mujeres. 

Yo personalmente soy contrario al uso del lenguaje como arma arrojadiza contra el otro sexo, prefiero usarlo como vehículo de comunicación. Pero como me gusta la discusión voy a plantear los siguentes problemas: 

1. Muchas de las profesiones han sido habitualmente ejercidas por hombres, por eso tienen una palabra "masculina" para representarlas y por eso se dice la médico, la ingeniero y la veterinario. Por esa regla de tres, un hombre que ejerce una profesión habitualmente ejercida por mujeres debería utilizar una palabra "femenina". Por ejemplo: el ama de casa, el enfermera, el comadrona, el azafata..
2. La versión "femenina" de muchas palabras se ha utilizado para referirse a la mujer de alguien, por ejemplo, la alcaldesa, la ministro, la médico, la ingeniera, se utilizaban para referirse a la mujer del alcalde, del ministro, del médico o del ingeniero. Por esa regla de tres, yo, que estoy casado con una consultor, debería ser llamado el consultora.

Con estos dos ejemplos quiero dar a entender los peligros de sujetarse a reglas estrictas en lo que se refiere al lenguaje. Espero que sirva para mantener abierto un tema que me parece precioso.

Por cierto, mi mujer trabaja y gana más dinero que la mayoría de los hombres que conozco y yo soy ama de casa. Quiero decir que estoy vacunado contra el sexismo.

Saludos


----------



## Rayines

> En Finlandia, solemos decir (por buena educación) siempre "estimadas señoras y señores".


*¡Me encantó lo de Ilmo, salvo lo del hielo quebradizo, claro!  *


----------



## Fernando

En español era así (Señoras y señores,...), hasta que salió esto de lo políticamente correcto y como se dice siempre el masculino y el femenino siempre se cuela delante el masculino, lo cual muestra que no siempre es un avance.


----------



## Yubia

Yubia said:
			
		

> Últimamente "la antropóloga/la abogada/la ingeniera" no me suena extraño, pero recuerdo perfecto que hace unos 4 años todo mundo decía "la ingeniero Irma", siempre con masculino fuera o no de ese sexo.
> Creo que eso de la igualdad entre hombres y mujeres ya está llegando a lo ridículo... por dios! así se ha hablado desde siempre. no veo porque cambiarlo. tener los mismos derechos está bien y el lenguaje... creo que nada que ver!... es algo como:.......... "que apellido va primero??"
> 
> Saludos a todos desde México


----------



## SpiceMan

A mí, "la ingeniero", "la médico", "la abogado" me suenan horrible. Lo que es la costumbre, che


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Pues no te quiero contar lo mal que me suena a mí "la médica". "Ingeniera" y "abogada" tienen más suerte, pero con el femenino de "médico" somos poco afortunados. En España, la gente tiende a evitar "la médica" y utiliza "la doctora". Pero, curiosamente, decimos mucho más "el médico" que "el doctor". Siempre que lo digo me pregunto si no estaré siendo deliberadamente sexista al utilizar estos sustantivos así, por lo que a veces digo "la médica" a propósito, aunque algunas personas me miren como si fuera analfabeta.

¿No es una estupidez que a mucha gente en España le parezca que decir "la médica" es propio de gente poco culta?


----------



## lazarus1907

¿Alguien lo duda? Sencillamente es una moda, pero como tantas otras, puede acabar imponíendose  .



> *2.* m. y f. Persona legalmente autorizada para profesar y ejercer la medicina.
> MORF. U. t. la forma en m. para designar el f. _Julia es médico._
> 
> _*Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados*_


 



> *médico -ca. *
> ‘Persona que ejerce la medicina’. El femenino es médica (género2, 3a): «La médica quiere tratarle la cistitis con nitrato de plata» (Futoransky Pe [Arg. 1986]). No debe emplearse el masculino para referirse a una mujer: la médico.
> 
> *Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005*
> *Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados*


----------



## murena

Hola, cuando mi esposa y yo en una conversación nos referimos a nosotros mismos, un poco por provocadores y otro poco para hacer conciencia del uso del lenguaje como medio sexista, en lugar de decir nosotros, decimos nosotras, por ejemplo: a nosotras (mi esposa y yo) nos gusta cenar muy tarde.

Cuando nos preguntan la razón o nos corrigen, decimos que si para dos hombres se usa nosotros y para dos mujeres se usa nosotras, entonces decidimos que para un hombre y una mujer puede ser nosotros o nosotras.

Probablemente no es correcto según la RAE, pero por lo menos dejamos pensando a la persona con la que conversamos.

Saludos.


----------



## COLsass

Queria aclarar que el sexismo no es solo una cuestion del comportamiento or tratamiento a una mujer. 

Es tambien:
1) Los pensamientos que tenemos sobre lo que es capaz una mujer.
2) Los esteriotipos que usamos para blindar (EDICION--lo siento, no sabia que blindar no es un verbo...reforzar) nuestros argumentos contra la incorporacion de la mujer en la sociedad o para justificar la desigualdad.
3) La creencia que todos son parte del binario de sexo: si sos una mujer que se identifica como hombre o viceversa, pues...refleja tu estado de ser el lenguaje corriente?

Una pregunta:

la palabra "medica" te suena rara o la idea que una mujer podria recibirse en medicina?


----------



## LadyBlakeney

COLsass said:
			
		

> Queria aclarar que el sexismo no es solo una cuestion del comportamiento or tratamiento a una mujer.
> 
> Es tambien:
> 1) Los pensamientos que tenemos sobre lo que es capaz una mujer.
> 2) Los esteriotipos que usamos para blindar nuestros argumentos contra la incorporacion de la mujer en la sociedad o para justificar la desigualdad.
> 3) La creencia que todos son parte del binario de sexo: si sos una mujer que se identifica como hombre o viceversa, pues...refleja tu estado de ser el lenguaje corriente?
> 
> Una pregunta:
> 
> la palabra "medica" te suena rara o la idea que una mujer podria recibirse en medicina?



¿He dicho algo que te haya hecho pensar que me parece raro que una mujer pueda dedicarse a la medicina? Si es así, díme dónde lo he dicho para que pueda borrarlo, porque no soy consciente de ello. Lamento mucho no haber sabido explicarme claramente y pido mil disculpas. Parece que esto me está pasando mucho últimamente.

Yo he comentado que la forma en que suena la palabra resulta forzada a mis oídos, y no soy la única, ya que en España mucha gente tiende a decir "la doctora" en su lugar. La palabra no tiene nada de malo, todo lo contrario. Tampoco tiene nada de malo su semántica, todo lo contrario. Mi intención sólo era comentar una peculiaridad lingüística de mi país.

Saludos.


----------



## Fernando

COLsass said:
			
		

> Queria aclarar que el sexismo no es solo una cuestion del comportamiento O tratamiento a una mujer.
> 
> Es tambien:
> 1) Los pensamientos que tenemos sobre lo que es capaz una mujer.
> 2) Los esterEotipos que usamos para blindar nuestros argumentos contra la incorporacion de la mujer en la sociedad o para justificar la desigualdad.
> 3) La creencia que todos son parte del binario de sexo: si sos una mujer que se identifica como hombre o viceversa, pues...refleja tu estado de ser el lenguaje corriente?



COLsass, no entiendo que quieres decir, pero nada nada. En particular el punto 3.


----------



## gato2

Queria aclarar que el sexismo no es solo una cuestion del comportamiento or tratamiento a una mujer. 

Es tambien:
1) Los pensamientos que tenemos sobre lo que es capaz una mujer.
2) Los esteriotipos que usamos para blindar nuestros argumentos contra la incorporacion de la mujer en la sociedad o para justificar la desigualdad.
3) La creencia que todos son parte del binario de sexo: si sos una mujer que se identifica como hombre o viceversa, pues...refleja tu estado de ser el lenguaje corriente?

Una pregunta:

la palabra "medica" te suena rara o la idea que una mujer podria recibirse en medicina?
__________________
hola;

Lo unico que he entendido es la ultima frase y aun asi me ha parecido sorprendente ya que al menos en España hay tantos hombres medicos como mujeres medicos. Lo que pasa es que la palabra "medica" a algunos nos suena extraña y preferimos dicir "doctora"

Hasta luego

Teresa


----------



## COLsass

No te acusaba decirlo.  Preguntaba porque en realidad creo que el lenguaje influye mucho nuestros pensamientos y lo decia asi' para que surja esta opinion.  

La palabra medica sigue creciendo en su uso porque hay cada vez mas medicas en el mundo, pero la palabra si suena (y deberia) raro porque fue raro ser medica solo hace 40 an~os.  Es forzado y el lenguaje llega al dia mas lento que las acciones.  Solo quiero decir que si una joven chica no escucha la palabra medica, quizas no crea que pueda ser medica, no? pienso que son ligados asi'

Doctora para mi=una persona que tiene doctorado, no?  algunas veces es medica otras veces doctora de literatura espanola.


----------



## Outsider

*COLsass*, en inglés también hay sólo una palabra para "médico", ¿no es verdad? ¿Le parece que por eso las chicas que hablan inglés no creen que pueden ser médicas/os?


----------



## COLsass

La falta de "doctoress" en ingles ni contribuye ni previene que las chicas duden que vayan a ser medicas. El genero ligado a las profesiones es implicito, no explicito como en castellano, pero el problema es que muchas veces a lo implicito se le toma muy en serio y lo creemos explicito--esto es revelador no contribuyente. 

De esta manera, si analizamos lo implicito, si creo que pasa asi. no deciamos "she" (ella) es medica con tanta frecuencia que "he" (el) es medico. todos solo ibamos a citas con nuestr*o*s medic*o*s, asi que nunca teniamos modelos de conducta femeninos para dejarnos creer que ser medica era possible!

Gracias al femenismo, en paises como espana hay muchas medicas ahora.


----------



## Outsider

El género ligado a las profesiones no siempre es implícito en inglés:

_actor/actress
businessman/businesswoman
_
Y también en castellano el género no es siempre explícito:

_periodista/periodista
policía/policía_

¿Debremos concluir que las chicas hispanohablantes no creen que pueden ser periodistas ni policías, pero que sí pueden ser doctoras, profesoras y diputadas? Puede que sea un tema interesante para un análisis linguístico.

De otro lado, si, como dice usted, en inglés se suele presuponer que un(a) _doctor_ es _he_, no _she_, entonces parece que también los hablantes de inglés tienen presupuestos a veces explícitos sobre profesiones y género. ¿Será que las chicas que hablan inglés no son sensibles a esos presupuestos de sus culturas?


----------



## caravaggio

y el electricista es como el psiquiatra......y a mi médica si  me suena muy extraño...´será porque aqui les dicen doctoras


----------



## cirrus

Outsider said:
			
		

> El género ligado a las profesiones no siempre es implícito en inglés:
> 
> _actor/actress_
> _businessman/businesswoman_
> 
> De otro lado, si, como dice usted, en inglés se suele presuponer que un(a) _doctor_ es _he_, no _she_, entonces parece que también los hablantes de inglés tienen presupuestos a veces explícitos sobre profesiones y género. ¿Será que las chicas que hablan inglés no son sensibles a esos presupuestos de sus culturas?


 
Interesante tu pregunta.  Lo que está pasando últimamente es que las formas femeninas se usan cada día menos o se buscan alternativas neutras por ejemplo en vez de decir chairman existe chairperson (que suena muy artificial) o decimos chair sin más.


----------



## Outsider

En inglés, sí, pero en español parece que es que la ausencia de palabras distintas para los dos sexos que se considera discriminatoria... ¡¿Depende de la lengua, si es discriminatorio o no?!


----------



## gato2

Pero, si vamos a rizar tanto el rizo ¿por que no puede ser la palabra "medico" una palabra neutra que signifique hombre y mujer medicos? ¿solo por que acaba en "o"? ¿Y si es asi por que cuando alguien me habla de un electricista puede hablar de un hombre aunque no diga "electricisto"?


----------



## Kong Ze

Hola a tod@s (otra opción políticamente correcta pero impronunciable).

Hay otra palabra para designar a la mujer profesional que suena fatal (por la falta de costumbre, sin duda): jueza.


----------



## COLsass

Outsider said:
			
		

> _policía/policía_


el policia=persona
la policia=conjunto o persona

que tal eso?



			
				Outsider said:
			
		

> De otro lado, si, como dice usted, en inglés se suele presuponer que un(a) _doctor_ es _he_, no _she_, entonces parece que también los hablantes de inglés tienen presupuestos a veces explícitos sobre profesiones y género. ¿Será que las chicas que hablan inglés no son sensibles a esos presupuestos de sus culturas?


 
Si, exacto, son sensibles--hay prejuicios implicitos plasmados sobre las profesiones en ingles, y pienso que el castellano nos ayuda ver donde suceden, viste?

Lamentablemente este sitio no se encuentra traducido al espanol, pero las opciones si incluyen ingles, aleman, frances, chino, etc. Ahi podes probar tus tendencias hacia muchos muchos temas. Con respeto a este hilo: Gender-Science IAT. Prueba de asociaciones implicitas:
https://implicit.harvard.edu/implicit/

Muy interesante y recomendable. Echa una ojeada!


----------



## Outsider

COLsass said:
			
		

> el policia=persona
> la policia=conjunto o persona
> 
> que tal eso?


¿Qué tiene?



			
				COLsass said:
			
		

> Si, exacto, son sensibles--hay prejuicios implicitos plasmados sobre las profesiones en ingles, y pienso que el castellano nos ayuda ver donde suceden, viste?


Implícitos y explícitos, diría yo...



			
				COLsass said:
			
		

> Con respeto a este hilo: Gender-Science IAT. Prueba de asociaciones implicitas:
> https://implicit.harvard.edu/implicit/
> 
> Muy interesante y recomendable. Echa una ojeada!


He hecho la prueba sobre Canadá y EEUU. ¡Es divertida!


----------



## Pachico

Diego Lopez said:


> -¿Tienen salmón y costillas?
> -Tenemos ambas/ambos.
> 
> ¿En este caso se usa el género del primero o segundo?
> 
> 
> Muchas gracias,
> Diego



Sin responder a tu pregunta, me permito subrayar, con absoluto desenfado, la pena que me da que se haya normalizado el uso de la palabra "género" para lo que no es.

Sobre el tema, me permito pegar unas líneas de Fernando Lázaro Carreter.

"Volviendo a _género,_ en la conferencia de Pekín de 1995, ciento ochenta gobiernos firmaron un documento donde se adoptaba el vocablo inglés _gender, _'sexo', para combatir la _violence of gender_ (la ejercida por los hombres sobre las mujeres) y la _gender equality_ de mujeres y hombres. Y el término se repitió insaciablemente en los documentos emanados de la masiva reunión convocada en el año 2000 por Naciones Unidas llamada 'Beijing+5': este + es porque habían pasado cinco años desde la pequinesa. 

Ocurre, sin embargo (Webster), que, 'en rigor, los nombres en inglés carecen de género' gramatical. Pero muchas lenguas sí lo poseen, y en la nuestra cuentan con _género_ (masculino o femenino) sólo las palabras; las personas tienen _sexo_ (varón o hembra). A pesar de ello, los signatarios hispanohablantes aceptaron devotamente _género_ por _sexo_ en sus documentos, y, de tales y de otras reuniones internacionales, el término se ha esparcido como un infundio. Lo señalé hace meses, pero por ahí tenemos galopando tan aberrante anglicismo; y, a quienes tan justa y briosamente combaten la violencia contra el sexo, ejerciéndola cada vez más contra el idioma."


----------



## Betildus

Pachico said:


> Sin responder a tu pregunta, me permito subrayar, con absoluto desenfado, la pena que me da que se haya normalizado el uso de la palabra "género" para lo que no es.
> 
> Sobre el tema, me permito pegar unas líneas de Fernando Lázaro Carreter.
> 
> Ocurre, sin embargo (Webster), que, 'en rigor, los nombres en inglés carecen de género' gramatical. Pero muchas lenguas sí lo poseen, y en la nuestra cuentan con _género_ (masculino o femenino) sólo las palabras; las personas tienen _sexo_ (varón o hembra)(¿?).


Que me corrigan si estoy equivocada pero siempre he hecho la diferencia:
- *Hombre, Mujer*
- *Varón, Dama* 
- *Macho, Hembra* (animales)
- *Masculino, Femenino* (género)
Esas son las equivalencias.


----------



## Cecilio

Pachico said:


> Ocurre, sin embargo (Webster), que, 'en rigor, los nombres en inglés carecen de género' gramatical. Pero muchas lenguas sí lo poseen, y en la nuestra cuentan con _género_ (masculino o femenino) sólo las palabras; las personas tienen _sexo_ (varón o hembra). A pesar de ello, los signatarios hispanohablantes aceptaron devotamente _género_ por _sexo_ en sus documentos, y, de tales y de otras reuniones internacionales, el término se ha esparcido como un infundio. Lo señalé hace meses, pero por ahí tenemos galopando tan aberrante anglicismo; y, a quienes tan justa y briosamente combaten la violencia contra el sexo, ejerciéndola cada vez más contra el idioma."



Leyendo la frase que he subrayado se ve claro hasta qué punto existe confusión entre unos términos y otros. ¿Qué se supone que es la "violencia contra el sexo"?

Por mucho que se quiera luchar quijotescamente contra anglicismos y molinos de viento, algo muy al estilo de Lázaro Carreter, lo cierto es que la lengua es un ente en contínua transformación y yo personalmente tiendo a reírme un poco de los que empuñan las armas de la pureza lingüística.

Es evidente, por lo demás, que la palabra "sexo" tiene una pluralidad de significados que lo hacen un poco incómodo a la hora de definir a las personas en términos de "hombre" y "mujer". No me extraña que en algunos contextos se impongan palabras como "género", que suenan, tanto en inglés como en español, a eufemismo. Pero yo me pregunto: ¿alguien ha dicho que los eufemismos no sirvan para nada, o que haya que eliminarlos de la lengua?


----------



## Pachico

Cecilio said:


> Leyendo la frase que he subrayado se ve claro hasta qué punto existe confusión entre unos términos y otros. ¿Qué se supone que es la "violencia contra el sexo"?
> 
> Por mucho que se quiera luchar quijotescamente contra anglicismos y molinos de viento, algo muy al estilo de Lázaro Carreter, lo cierto es que la lengua es un ente en contínua transformación y yo personalmente tiendo a reírme un poco de los que empuñan las armas de la pureza lingüística.
> 
> Es evidente, por lo demás, que la palabra "sexo" tiene una pluralidad de significados que lo hacen un poco incómodo a la hora de definir a las personas en términos de "hombre" y "mujer". No me extraña que en algunos contextos se impongan palabras como "género", que suenan, tanto en inglés como en español, a eufemismo. Pero yo me pregunto: ¿alguien ha dicho que los eufemismos no sirvan para nada, o que haya que eliminarlos de la lengua?



No sé hasta qué punto se puede considerar como "batalla a favor de la pureza lingüística" el querer mantener un idioma, que funciona y es correcto, privo de errores, como en este caso, introducidos por incompetencias de supuestos profesionales (entre los cuales destaco los periodistas).
De alguna forma, el motivo que nos ha traído a muchos a este foro (en mi caso hoy mismo) es el querer aprender y compartir lo sabido, y no la complicidad de un "da igual, mientras se entienda".

Luego que cada uno lidie con sus propias necesidades de utilizar eufemismos; la incomodidad es personal.


----------



## Cecilio

Pachico said:


> No sé hasta qué punto se puede considerar como "batalla a favor de la pureza lingüística" el querer mantener un idioma, que funciona y es correcto, privo de errores, como en este caso, introducidos por incompetencias de supuestos profesionales (entre los cuales destaco los periodistas).
> De alguna forma, el motivo que nos ha traído a muchos a este foro (en mi caso hoy mismo) es el querer aprender y compartir lo sabido, y no la complicidad de un "da igual, mientras se entienda".
> 
> Luego que cada uno lidie con sus propias necesidades de utilizar eufemismos; la incomodidad es personal.



Podríamos hablar largo y tendido sobre conceptos como "error", "correcto/incorrecto", etc.;además ha habido ya algunas interesantes discusiones al respecto. En cualquier caso, bienvenido a los foros de WR!


----------



## Pachico

Cecilio said:


> Podríamos hablar largo y tendido sobre conceptos como "error", "correcto/incorrecto", etc.;además ha habido ya algunas interesantes discusiones al respecto. En cualquier caso, bienvenido a los foros de WR!



Gracias por la bienvenida. De a poco voy leyendo lo ya escrito.


----------



## chaquira16

Cecilio said:


> Por mucho que se quiera luchar quijotescamente contra anglicismos y molinos de viento, algo muy al estilo de Lázaro Carreter, lo cierto es que la lengua es un ente en contínua transformación y yo personalmente tiendo a reírme un poco de los que empuñan las armas de la pureza lingüística.


 
Cecilio, en mi humilde opinión, para defender una tesis no hace falta descalificar al contrario; ni despachar con etiquetas a los que no opinan como uno, ni reducir al simplismo , con un despreciativo "tiendo a reírme de...", a  los que tratan de mantener una _koiné _que a todos nos permita reconocerla como nuestra.

Con todos mis respetos, rebatamos con argumentos.

Comparto que la lengua está viva, es cambiante y puede "crecer" con préstamos, pero siempre que poseyamos un término propio ¿por qué sustituirlo con el ajeno?

Espero no molestar, no es, desde luego, mi intención.
Saludos afectuosos

Carmen


----------



## Ellouder

COLsass said:


> Queria aclarar que el sexismo no es solo una cuestion del comportamiento or tratamiento a una mujer.
> 
> Es tambien:
> 1) Los pensamientos que tenemos sobre lo que es capaz una mujer.
> 2) Los esteriotipos que usamos para blindar (EDICION--lo siento, no sabia que blindar no es un verbo...reforzar) nuestros argumentos contra la incorporacion de la mujer en la sociedad o para justificar la desigualdad.
> [...]


 
Creo que 'blindar' sí es un verbo.

Un saludo


----------



## LanguageGeek08

*Nueva pregunta*
*Hilos Unidos*​Hola,


Soy profesora de español y en el libro que usamos, da "mujer soldado" y "mujer policía" como equivalentes femininos de "el soldado" y "el policía". Una estudiante me preguntó si en realidad la gente dice "mujer policía/soldado" o si simplemente dicen "(Ella) es soldado/policía." No sabía la respuesta, y por eso me pregunto si algún hablante nativo/a puede responder...

Otra pregunta que me hizo un estudiante tiene que ver con "el ama de casa" (f). ¿Existe un equivalente masculino a este término?

Muchas gracias de antemano...


----------



## PITU44

La (mujer) soldado, la (mujer) policía: se usa con mujer o sin mujer.


----------



## coquis14

"Amo de casa".Ahora en serio , podría afirmar que no , ninguno.

Saludos


----------



## Juana la Loca

Decimos por ejemplo, "una agente de la policía llevaba al sospechoso detenido". Pero si fuera un hombre, diríamos "un agente de la policía..." 
Por otra parte, también es válido "El policía llevaba al sospechoso detenido", pero "la mujer policía llevaba al sospechoso...." no me suena nada bien. Yo diría la agente de la policía o la agente policial.
Lo mismo con soldado. "La mujer soldado fue abatida por un disparo del enemigo..." buff.  "La soldado Iglesias, fue abatida ..." claro que si no sabes como se llama... entonces si, " Hemos visto un grupo de militares, 3 sargentas, 2 capitanas y una soldado "

Para más aclaración te adjunto lo que dice la Real Academia sobre femeninos y masculinos.  Busca el punto K)
http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltGUIBusDPD?origen=RAE&lema=género2
Espero que te sirva


----------



## CARORAGI

Hola, no conozco un equivalente masculino para ama de casa. En el lenguaje infomal, solemos decir amo de casa, para referirnos al hombre que desempeña tareas del hogar.

Saludos,
Caro


----------



## NotTheDoctor

A mi tampoco me suena muy bien "la mujer soldado" o "la mujer policía", me parece un poco forzado. 

LanguageGeek08, me permito hacerte una pequeña corrección: "equivalentes femininos fem*e*ninos" . 


NTD


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Aquí puedes consultar lo que dice el DPD al respecto (punto 3).

Según lo que entiendo, se puede decir la soldada (durante la Revolución Mexicana se les llamaba soldaderas) o policía. A esta última le agregaría lo de mujer, para no confundirse con el cuerpo de policía.


----------



## piraña utria

LanguageGeek08 said:


> Hola,
> 
> Soy profesora de español y en el libro que usamos, da "mujer soldado" y "mujer policía" como equivalentes femininos de "el soldado" y "el policía". Una estudiante me preguntó si en realidad la gente dice "mujer policía/soldado" o si simplemente dicen "(Ella) es soldado/policía." No sabía la respuesta, y por eso me pregunto si algún hablante nativo/a puede responder...
> 
> *Otra pregunta que me hizo un estudiante tiene que ver con "el ama de casa" (f). ¿Existe un equivalente masculino a este término?*
> 
> Muchas gracias de antemano...


 
Hola amiga:

Sobre tu segunda pregunta, difiero de la posición que muestra el diccionario de WR, mostrándola como frase hecha; como muchos amigos  que he hecho en el Foro lo saben, me incluiría entre los "amos de casa", al menos provisionalmente: mi despacho profesional es un local que construí como anexo a mi casa, y mi esposa entre trabajo y la dedicación a una maestría no permanece aquí.

Adivina quién está al frente de la casa...

Creo que "amo", si la memoria no me falla, admite los dos géneros.

Saludos,


----------



## LanguageGeek08

Wow, ¡tantas respuestas!  ¡¡Muchísimas gracias a todos!!  (¡Y gracias a ti, NotTheDoctor, por la corrección!)


----------



## bb008

piraña utria said:


> Hola amiga:
> 
> Sobre tu segunda pregunta, difiero de la posición que muestra el diccionario de WR, mostrándola como frase hecha; como muchos amigos que he hecho en el Foro lo saben, me incluiría entre los "amos de casa", al menos provisionalmente: mi despacho profesional es un local que construí como anexo a mi casa, y mi esposa entre trabajo y la dedicación a una maestría no permanece aquí.
> 
> Adivina quién está al frente de la casa...
> 
> Creo que "amo", si la memoria no me falla, admite los dos géneros.
> 
> Saludos,


 
Piraña creo que tienes una pequeña confusión "el amo" no esta en casa, más creo que el "esclavo" esta en un pequeño despacho anexo a la casa del "amo". 

Saludos.-


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

ToñoTorreón said:


> Aquí puedes consultar lo que dice el DPD al respecto (punto 3).
> 
> Según lo que entiendo, se puede decir la soldada (durante la Revolución Mexicana se les llamaba soldaderas) o policía. A esta última le agregaría lo de mujer, para no confundirse con el cuerpo de policía.



¿La soldadera era la mujer soldado, o era la mujer que acompañaba a los soldados, pero con funciones no prioritariamente marciales, aunque ocasionalmente empuñase el fusil?


----------



## romarsan

Hola.

En España "soldada" es una remuneración económica por una actividad determinada. Soldadera no lo había escuchado antes..

Saludos


----------



## Mangato

piraña utria said:


> Hola amiga:
> 
> Sobre tu segunda pregunta, difiero de la posición que muestra el diccionario de WR, mostrándola como frase hecha; como muchos amigos que he hecho en el Foro lo saben, me incluiría entre los "amos de casa", al menos provisionalmente: mi despacho profesional es un local que construí como anexo a mi casa, y mi esposa entre trabajo y la dedicación a una maestría no permanece aquí.
> 
> Adivina quién está al frente de la casa...
> 
> Creo que "amo", si la memoria no me falla, admite los dos géneros.
> 
> Saludos,


 
Me sumo a la congregación de* amos de casa* y revindico la profesión.  ¿Deberíamos sindicarnos?


----------



## romarsan

Hola de nuevo.

Yo también he oído ese término, es mucho menos común que el de ama de casa por ser mucho más reciente, pero se usa.

Saludos


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Manuel G. Rey said:


> ¿La soldadera era la mujer soldado, o era la mujer que acompañaba a los soldados, pero con funciones no prioritariamente marciales, aunque ocasionalmente empuñase el fusil?


 
Aquí un enlace que puede serte interesante. Aquí una foto, y aquí otra.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

En mi opinión:
1. Soldada es una palabra admitida (p.e.: pieza soldada) pero no me suena para la profesión, donde optaría por la soldado, con preferencia a la mujer soldado.
2. La policía con preferencia a la agente de policía, salvo los casos contados en que pueda haber confusión con la policía, cuerpo.
3. La ama de casa (no el ama de casa), porque el artículo debe concordar con el sustantivo en género y número. La coincidencia de la a final e inicial no justifica una excepción: asi, decimos 'la armada inglesa'. Y en plural, las amas de casa.
4. El amo de casa ¿por qué no?. Aunque hay el riesgo de entender que la ama de casa es la que lleva el peso del hogar y el amo de (la) casa es el que manda.
5. Otras profesiones. No he advertido dificultad alguna en el uso de 'magistrada' o 'abogada', pero si resistencia a 'jueza' incluso entre mujeres que prefieren llamarse
'juez' o 'magistrada juez'. Por contraste, nunca he oído que se reivindiquen los términos 'ujiera' o 'bedela'.  
Este es un tema interminable como la del pretendido 'machismo' del DRAE'.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

En vista de que el tema ya ha sido profundamente abordado y que no hay nuevos aportes que brinden elementos adicionales al análisis, este hilo queda cerrado.

Gracias a todos por sus participaciones.

*Ayutuxte*
*Moderador*


----------

